# HMS Tiger



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

First I would like to say hi to one and all as this is my first post.

I have a passion for post war, warships.

There is no question of national pride, I like ships from a large range of nations, but at this point in time it is the helecopter carring cruisers that I am most interested in, the Italian Vittorio Veneto, San Giusto and Garribaldi.
the Russian Moskva.
the American Tarawa 
the British crusier Tiger and current version of Bulwark.
there are lots of others from these nations as well, but these are the one I am mostinterested in, I would like to get as much infomation as possible, hull plans, specs, history and all the high quality images I can find, especilly details and individual oddities, very important for HMS Tiger, as I saw her refited at Devonport Dockyard, you had to see her from the quay apreciate her majestic shape, even with the newly added hanger.

Any information would be most helpful

regards

Mike.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

How do we know you are not a ' SPYSKI ' - Robotski wanting plans, hull specs etc of our new Bulwark. (LOL)

I agree Tiger was a superb ship, you will not see the likes of her again. 

Enjoy the site.

Chris.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome to SN from the North of England Robotski.

I hope you enjoy the site and make full use of the facilities available.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

Managed to get my hands on plans for the Italian ship carabiniere F581 today, I wont know how good they are untill they arrive, but they were quite cheap, so definatly worth a go.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the alterations to Tiger and did they do the same to Lion made them look awful. Just my own oppinion of course.


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

HMS Tiger and Blake were converted but for some reason the Lion was not. I read some time ago that those hangers caused havoc in cross winds.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I forgot about the Blake. They were nice looking ships before the Dockyards got hold of them.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a feeling that these ships did suffer serious problems with their main armament. If memory serves me correctly I think it was a lot to do with the sophisticated system that was fitted to give these weapons a very rapid rate of fire. If I am wrong I stand to be corrected!
Peter4447


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

yes Peter, I think you are right. Did they not remove them and replaced them with missile launchers?.or something like that.


----------



## robotski (Sep 8, 2006)

I think the guns remained untill the end, it was the smaller mount that gave them the problem, I beleive it was designed to fire 90 round a min, no mean feat.

They were always a handsome ship, the alterations at Devonport between 1968-72, detracted from thier original construction true, but I suspect it was that ore the breakers, they were laid off for two years before this due to manning problems, each ship reqiured some 2000 men to opperate, but in true Royal Navy form, they plugged on to the bitter end, bit of a sad end for a warship born out of the conflict.

I still liked them even after the conversion, standing on the main basin wall under the shadow of the bow, looking up at the towering structure above as it shone in the sunlight, its like Tiger was looking down with pride.

Its strange how somthing like that, which you experiance in your youth, seems to meen so much in later life.

I digress, plans, photographs and any thing else of use for Tiger or her sister ships, both before and after the conversion would be most helpful.

thanks

Mike.


----------

